# oh so close...5yds...



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2013)

I have to laugh everytime I hear all the lil bullpups talk about " we were 5 yds from beating you guys"...if it weren't for that interception being overturned you would have had nothing,...oh, and as to the distance?...how about 3" and a questionable "ground assistance" ruling...


----------



## Horns (Jul 23, 2013)

Say what you want Rip, you know you were sweating bullets on that last drive.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 23, 2013)

It wasn't 5 yards, it was the 352 yards our D gave up on the ground.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 23, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> It wasn't 5 yards, it was the 352 yards our D gave up on the ground.



I agree with what you are saying.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 23, 2013)

5 yards doesn't bother me.

5 seconds does.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2013)

I just ate some baked chicken.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 23, 2013)

Horns said:


> Say what you want Rip, you know you were sweating bullets on that last drive.



No, I promise you that I was not "sweating bullets"...I *was *however ticked off that we went prevent, missed 3 tackles, 2 allowing your guys to get out of bounds and stop the clock, and at the overall sloppy play...throw in the over turned INT. for good measure,...I was po'ed


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 23, 2013)

Best game of the year, regardless! 

I am proud of how we played and certainly feel we could've won that game. But we didn't and it STILL hurts.

Football is a game of inches with a little luck thrown in. Unfortunately, it went Bama's way that night.

Our time is coming soon! I really believe this!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Jul 23, 2013)

Maybe if both teams play good enough and are lucky enough we will play Bama again and may the best team win no ifs and buts.

Yea you no - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - well they were sweating bullets at the end!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 24, 2013)

I thought it was a good game?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 24, 2013)

CHANDLECTRIC said:


> Maybe if both teams play good enough and are lucky enough we will play Bama again and may the best team win no ifs and buts.
> 
> Yea you no - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - well they were sweating bullets at the end!!!



He is a legend in his own mind.UAACA charter member to boot.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

I just drank a glass of water. It was good.


----------



## Buck (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm pretty much over it, myself.   Bama had all they could handle and then some.  Best ball game of the season by far.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2013)

IMO, it had to be in the top 3 of all ball games last year if not the #1 game.


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> He is a legend in his own mind.UAACA charter member to boot.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 24, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I have to laugh everytime I hear all the lil bullpups talk about " we were 5 yds from beating you guys"...if it weren't for that interception being overturned you would have had nothing,...oh, and as to the distance?...how about 3" and a questionable "ground assistance" ruling...



methinks thou doth protest too much


----------



## fredw (Jul 24, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> No, I promise you that I was not "sweating bullets"... /QUOTE]
> 
> Are you sure about that?  Don't understand how a bama fan couldn't be sweating on that drive.  I know this Georgia fan was


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 24, 2013)

David Parker said:


> methinks thou doth protest too much



If you are going to para phrase Shakespeare, at least try to put it into  the proper context
No protest here, simply pointing out a little ignored fact


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 24, 2013)

fredw said:


> RipperIII said:
> 
> 
> > No, I promise you that I was not "sweating bullets"... /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

I like pizza, but its not good for you.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 24, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> It wasn't 5 yards, it was the 352 yards our D gave up on the ground.



Yep


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2013)

David Parker said:


> methinks thou doth protest too much



Gotta be kidding.  How long are we gonna hear,5 more seconds, 5 more yards, 1 more play????


And my favorite, "Bama played too rough".


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I like pizza, but its not good for you.


with jalapenos


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> with jalapenos



Mmm Hmm!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 24, 2013)

cheeseburgers..and beer.....blue moon.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentucky country Bacon is good too Buck.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 24, 2013)

Teams don't rush or give up over 300 yards rushing and it be a good game. Get over it


----------



## David Parker (Jul 24, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> If you are going to para phrase Shakespeare, at least try to put it into  the proper context
> No protest here, simply pointing out a little ignored fact



still works here.  I just let it transcend a little to get a point across.  Appears you got it.  GLORY BE!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 24, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> Teams don't rush or give up over 300 yards rushing and it be a good game. Get over it



In reference to your sig line, The SECCG is The National Championship Game!


----------



## Horns (Jul 24, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> Teams don't rush or give up over 300 yards rushing and it be a good game. Get over it



Well it happened last year.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 24, 2013)

Last season's SEC championship game was the talk at SEC media days last week.
Yeah, it was a great game .


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Gotta be kidding.  How long are we gonna hear,5 more seconds, 5 more yards, 1 more play????
> 
> 
> And my favorite, "Bama played too rough".



Who started this thread?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> Who started this thread?



If you scroll up it says RipperIII started the thread. Now that your question has been answered can you tell me who keeps taking the bait? Have a positive day...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I like pizza, but its not good for you.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh how I'd love for my Dawgs to play Bama again this year for the SEC championship, and for us to not only beat them, but beat the living (insert your favorite cuss word here) out of them!!!!!!

Then again, I would also be happy to see Bama lose EVERY game! I'm sure I'm not the only one around here who would like to see that.

Enjoy your time at the top Tide fans, it won't last forever! What goes around, comes around!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

I just ate baked lemon pepper wings with green beans n a peach for desert. Mmm Hmm!


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

fairhope said:


> If you scroll up it says RipperIII started the thread. Now that your question has been answered can you tell me who keeps taking the bait? Have a positive day...



Who started this thread?


----------



## David Parker (Jul 24, 2013)

WE built this city on Rawk n  Roll


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I just ate baked lemon pepper wings with green beans n a peach for desert. Mmm Hmm!



Boil the wings before baking. More crispy. Use franks.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 24, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh how I'd love for my Dawgs to play Bama again this year for the SEC championship, and for us to not only beat them, but beat the living (insert your favorite cuss word here) out of them!!!!!!
> 
> Then again, I would also be happy to see Bama lose EVERY game! I'm sure I'm not the only one around here who would like to see that.
> 
> ...




been there done that many times....you lil doggies, however, have only done it once


----------



## David Parker (Jul 24, 2013)

franks and beans


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Did Del Taco go out of business?


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 24, 2013)

Run for the border.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 24, 2013)

My wife made some deer cube in the crock pot.It was outstanding.Y'all ready for bowseason.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Fried green tomatoes and fried Okra.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 24, 2013)

*I just*

Ripped a goodun in honor of RipperIII.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 24, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh how I'd love for my Dawgs to play Bama again this year for the SEC championship, and for us to not only beat them, but beat the living (insert your favorite cuss word here) out of them!!!!!!
> 
> Then again, I would also be happy to see Bama lose EVERY game! I'm sure I'm not the only one around here who would like to see that.
> 
> ...



Beating Bama may very well happen but I don't see anybody beating the snot out of them. Not any time soon anyway.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Did Del Taco go out of business?



No. There is one on Kennesaw. I stopped there today. Yum.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Did Del Taco go out of business?



The one in LaGrange did.It's now a Taco Bell.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

What about Whataburger haven't seen one in years?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> The one in LaGrange did.It's now a Taco Bell.



Dang I really liked Del Taco..


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> What about Whataburger haven't seen one in years?



I LOVE IT! ...YOU LIL DOGGIES CAN'T STAND THE HEAT,...SO YOU HIJACK


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I LOVE IT! ...YOU LIL DOGGIES CAN'T STAND THE HEAT,...SO YOU HIJACK



Nice try,,,,,,, I just played along.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> What about Whataburger haven't seen one in years?



There a 7 of them around the Birmingham area. Need one here in ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

I hijacked a load of Beenie Weenies in T- Town one time, 112 Bamers almost starved to death.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> There a 7 of them around the Birmingham area. Need one here in ga.



I have never ate a Whataburger.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Nice try,,,,,,, I just played along.....



I was wondering when the UAACA member would show up.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> I was wondering when the UAACA member would show up.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> There a 7 of them around the Birmingham area. Need one here in ga.



There used to be one years ago At Hwy 9 and Mcfarland Rd back before the urban sprawl over there. My Grandparents lived up the road from there we would eat there a good bit when i was a kid.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's one boys.... What about Jacks? Been a long time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Krystals used to be good, but I got ne a bunch the other day and they wern't fit to eat. Odell would not even eat them.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Krystals used to be good, but I got ne a bunch the other day and they wern't fit to eat. Odell would not even eat them.



I try to eat Krystals about once a year so I can remember why I only eat them once a year....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I try to eat Krystals about once a year so I can remember why I only eat them once a year....



They tasted better when they only cost a dime. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2013)

5 guys burgers and fries are awesome! Their fries are too!

I may get me one tomorrow. My cholesterol is getting dangerously low!


----------



## riprap (Jul 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Here's one boys.... What about Jacks? Been a long time.



 Plenty of them grease traps in Alabama. Some in carrollton. Jacks in bama is like longhorns to us.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hijacked a load of Beenie Weenies in T- Town one time, 112 Bamers almost starved to death.



Now you know the secret to all of our championships, shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Here's one boys.... What about Jacks? Been a long time.



Maybe some of you aren't as old as I, but I still remember the Jack's jingle from the 60s

Jack's hamburgers are just 15 cents so good, good, good'
You'll go back, back, back,
To Jack's, Jack's, Jack's,
For more, more, more



I take a bow,,,,, thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> Plenty of them grease traps in Alabama. Some in carrollton. Jacks in bama is like longhorns to us.



I like Longhorn's,,,, Flo's Filet is my current favorite entree


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Maybe some of you aren't as old as I, but I still remember the Jack's jingle from the 60s
> 
> Jack's hamburgers are just 15 cents so good, good, good'
> You'll go back, back, back,
> ...



A little before my time but I do remember eating there.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 25, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> Teams don't rush or give up over 300 yards rushing and it be a good game. Get over it



I thought the same thing? The game was actually very sloppy by both teams (special teams by Bama and pathetic run defense by UGA just for starters). It is only thought of as a great game because of the names on the helmets and it being the conference champ game. If that was Oregon and Stanford, you sec nut jobs wouldn't be saying anything of the sort. Ok, you guys rip me and ignore the facts of that game because I'm an SEC hater in your minds, its par for the course!!! And I accept that.

As far as Ripper saying he wasn't nervous when UGA was gashing his defense and only needing five yards for the win, well, that is even more laughable. Let me guess, he was just sipping some sweet tea and when the wife walked up (as they always do) at the most stressful moment of the game, and wanted to go over the bills, he just said, no problem sweetie, this games over anyway. As a matter of fact, lets go out on the porch where you have my undivided attention!!!


----------



## riprap (Jul 25, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> I thought the same thing? The game was actually very sloppy by both teams (special teams by Bama and pathetic run defense by UGA just for starters). It is only thought of as a great game because of the names on the helmets and it being the conference champ game. If that was Oregon and Stanford, you sec nut jobs wouldn't be saying anything of the sort. Ok, you guys rip me and ignore the facts of that game because I'm an SEC hater in your minds, its par for the course!!! And I accept that.
> 
> As far as Ripper saying he wasn't nervous when UGA was gashing his defense and only needing five yards for the win, well, that is even more laughable. Let me guess, he was just sipping some sweet tea and when the wife walked up (as they always do) at the most stressful moment of the game, and wanted to go over the bills, he just said, no problem sweetie, this games over anyway. As a matter of fact, lets go out on the porch where you have my undivided attention!!!



Superior fan base.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 25, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> I thought the same thing? The game was actually very sloppy by both teams (special teams by Bama and pathetic run defense by UGA just for starters). It is only thought of as a great game because of the names on the helmets and it being the conference champ game. If that was Oregon and Stanford, you sec nut jobs wouldn't be saying anything of the sort. Ok, you guys rip me and ignore the facts of that game because I'm an SEC hater in your minds, its par for the course!!! And I accept that.
> 
> As far as Ripper saying he wasn't nervous when UGA was gashing his defense and only needing five yards for the win, well, that is even more laughable. Let me guess, he was just sipping some sweet tea and when the wife walked up (as they always do) at the most stressful moment of the game, and wanted to go over the bills, he just said, no problem sweetie, this games over anyway. As a matter of fact, lets go out on the porch where you have my undivided attention!!!



I agree with the sloppy game comment, and do not consider that to have been a "great game"....great entertainment maybe.

But like I said, I was not "nervous", I was angry...big difference.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 25, 2013)

riprap said:


> Superior fan base.



We were a more superior fan base when you joined us for about a week or so. Have a positive day.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2013)

fairhope said:


> We were a more superior fan base when you joined us for about a week or so. Have a positive day.


Do y'all still have Whataburger down on the coast?


----------



## David Parker (Jul 25, 2013)

Yonahburger
Whataburger
Gary's
Waffle House patty melt
5 guys
Burgerking
Wendy's
McDonalds
Hardees
Krystals
Red Robins


in that order


----------



## Buck (Jul 25, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I agree with the sloppy game comment, and do not consider that to have been a "great game"....great entertainment maybee.



I agree..  sure had me on the edge of my seat at the end though.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Long time ago the Brazier mad great hamburgers.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 25, 2013)

Forgot about the DQ.  They would rank higher than McD's in my list.  Also the Backyard Burger's are up there too.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Do y'all still have Whataburger down on the coast?



We do, but not many. See more along the panhandle of Florida.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

fairhope said:


> We do, but not many. See more along the panhandle of Florida.



COming your way in two days buy I wont be eating at Whataburger.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 25, 2013)

Can you believe this thread has almost 800 views?

Thanks for the fluff lil doggies...oh so close


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 25, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I agree with the sloppy game comment, and do not consider that to have been a "great game"....great entertainment maybe.
> 
> But like I said, I was not "nervous", I was angry...big difference.



If that was me, with a NC game appearance on the line, I would have been unbearable to be around the last minute of that game!!!  My wife has made the mistake a few times over the years, to come in the room at the exact moment the game hangs in the balance to "talk". Notice I said a "FEW" times. I know, its sad really!!!

Yes, it was an entertaining game from the blocked punt on to a great finish!!!


----------



## David Parker (Jul 25, 2013)

If I'm in Fla, you bet your tuckus I'm avoiding beef altogether.  Lobsters as big as a small child and skrimps every which way but loose.


Here's a puzzler:  Which came first Rally burger or Checker burger?

here's are their slogan histories just for giggles:

1989-1997 "Well at Checker's/Rally's, You Still Can"
1989-1997 "Checker's Has It Right" (also known as "Rally's Has It Right")
1997-1999 "Fresh. Because we just made it."
1999-2000 "High performance Human Fuel"
2000-2007 "You gotta eat!"
2007–2011 "little place. BIG TASTE."
2009-2010 "Devour the night!"
2011–present "Feast On"


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> COming your way in two days buy I wont be eating at Whataburger.



Don't blame you. Why eat a burger when you will be surrounded by some of the best seafood in the country.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 25, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Yonahburger
> Whataburger
> Gary's
> Waffle House patty melt
> ...



Dang, sounds like you know your way around a burger. Is that you wearing the cowboy hat in your avatar.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 25, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> If that was me, with a NC game appearance on the line, I would have been unbearable to be around the last minute of that game!!!  My wife has made the mistake a few times over the years, to come in the room at the exact moment the game hangs in the balance to "talk". Notice I said a "FEW" times. I know, its sad really!!!
> 
> Yes, it was an entertaining game from the blocked punt on to a great finish!!!



I have a hard and fast rule, no women at key games, for me or my buddies, whether I'm at the game or at home,...there have been a few exceptions with some gals that were hip to sports,...but they have been the exception

For the SECCG, i had 4 tickets on the 50 at club level 3rd row from the rail, the dome is divided in two,...to my left were the UGA faithful, to my right were my BAMA brethren, a few "mixed" marriages resulted in a few doggies sprinkled in with us. It was a rip roarin time in the stands,...lots of trash talk, lots of high fives, lots of disgusted looks...one o fthe more entertaining games that I've been too,...took 3 frat bros....no women...it was a grand weekend


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 25, 2013)

Buck said:


> I agree..  sure had me on the edge of my seat at the end though.



I was there and would say that I was on the edge of my seat but can't because I don't think anyone in the stadium ever sat down the entire game.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 25, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Dang, sounds like you know your way around a burger. Is that you wearing the cowboy hat in your avatar.



You never watched Porky's?  C'mon


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Can you believe this thread has almost 800 views?
> 
> Thanks for the fluff lil doggies...oh so close



Thank you!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2013)

David Parker said:


> You never watched Porky's?  C'mon



He has!!


----------



## David Parker (Jul 26, 2013)

Alltime favorite teen romp movie from the 80's.  Angel Beach, Fla


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2013)

the lil doggies still jackin,...can't answer the charge, don't want to lose their "oh so close" bromide...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Seem like as time goes on that close game bothers them more than it does us.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Seem like as time goes on that close game bothers them more than it does us.



One of them fer sure.


THink I'll make a black bean burger this weekend.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Seem like as time goes on that close game bothers them more than it does us.



at least you stay on-topic and don't duck...


----------



## riprap (Jul 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Seem like as time goes on that close game bothers them more than it does us.



I thought this thread was about bow hunting and seeing a nice buck at 5yrds and missing. On closer look it seems the greatest, most decorated, supreme, dominating college football program of all time with the greatest coach to ever to coach any type of sport could have almost got beaten by a mediocre coached, delusional fan based, bunch of drug users and criminals from the University of Georgia.

Breaker breaker to the bandit...you got trouble comin'."


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> I thought this thread was about bow hunting and seeing a nice buck at 5yrds and missing. On closer look it seems the greatest, most decorated, supreme, dominating college football program of all time with the greatest coach to ever to coach any type of sport could have almost got beaten by a mediocre coached, delusional fan based, bunch of drug users and criminals from the University of Georgia.
> 
> Breaker breaker to the bandit...you got trouble comin'."




That about sums it up


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Seem like as time goes on that close game bothers them more than it does us.



Charlie you had any bacon today?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

I actually had a couple of slices at lunch, with a mess of fresh peas, sliced tomatoes, corn bread and fried Okra. mmm mmm mmm


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I actually had a couple of slices at lunch, with a mess of fresh peas, sliced tomatoes, corn bread and fried Okra. mmm mmm mmm



Man that's some fine eating!!!!!! I love bacon!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> That about sums it up



He does have a way with words. 

As to the game, I'm not ashamed to say i was so nervous i was about ready to throw up AND angry that we had let it get to that point.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2013)

David Parker said:


> One of them fer sure.
> 
> 
> THink I'll make a black bean burger this weekend.



That's a healthy choice.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2013)

Roll Tide. Gonna make them doggies cry again this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

No sir 6 those peppers in my scrambled eggs made me cry though. Son they were hot!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 27, 2013)

Got steaks on the grill and a cold one in a uga coozy


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Got steaks on the grill and a cold one in a uga coozy



Yes Sah!


----------

